# SPLITBOARDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Brent (Oct 23, 2003)

My dogs:

I am looking to purchase a used splitboard - preferably a "Split Decision" with climbing skins. Contact me if you have one to sell - [email protected].

Fo shizzo my nizzo.


----------



## bigboater (Dec 10, 2003)

Dude,
Check out ebay. I just got a Burton custom split for $400. Brand spankin new. :wink:


----------

